# TPF Family



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

Since ive been calling everyone Dad and Mum and Since I am the little brother, I have decided to draw up the TPF Family.

Alison = Mum               
Hobbes = Dad
Artemis = Little brother
Santino = Older brother
Mentos = Older sister
MD = Older brother at university
Scurra = Cousin
Digital Matt = Uncle
Niki = Aunt
PG = God mother
Chase = God father
Corry = Cousin


Oki...This aint finished, so dont feel bad if your left out, Im gonna add to it whenever I can.

And if we are a family...than thats puts a whole fear to the Crush Thread  :shock:


----------



## Alison (Dec 13, 2004)

Wow, I've got a lot of kids 
At least I'm okay, I can marry my crush without breaking any laws


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

Aaw  Arty that is so sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im so honored to be the aunt.  :sillysmi:


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 13, 2004)

I wonder where I fit in to this whole thing... should be interesting....


Zach


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

Zach, The Big cool friend of the Family, who everyone likes, and secretly look up to


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 13, 2004)

Awwwww - you're so sweet Arty. I'm proud to be your God Mom. :hug:


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 13, 2004)

Sweet, I'm the mooch! Thanks Arty! This is kinda fun, we should make a family tree with all of our avatars!


Zach


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> MD = Older brother at university





hahaha, nice!!! thanks arty!!!



md


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 13, 2004)

haha good stuff Arty


----------



## Alison (Dec 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, good for you but Hobbes and I are footing your college bill.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i got a full scholarship...i wouldnt worry about paying for anything


----------



## Scurra (Dec 13, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Scurra = Cousin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferny (Dec 13, 2004)

So, am I the forgotten outcast or black sheep?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

Scurra said:
			
		

> Being the obscure family member rocks... I only turn up on large get togethers and make the most of the food and drink



LOL! Niiiice.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> So, am I the forgotten outcast or black sheep?



Ferny = The cousin who is not mentiond for he is a prostitute and the only gay in the village!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

Nytmair said:
			
		

> haha good stuff Arty



Nytmair = The Dads friend who all the kids like and who takes them on obscure trips!


----------



## Alison (Dec 13, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's okay, in our house we are tolerant of all lifestyle choices, right Hobbes?


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 13, 2004)

yay!!! I'm the older sister!!! Hey Arti! Now you  have to listen to me 

Hobbes and Alison - congrats  You have a wonderful son 

But something strange here happens... MDowdey is my husband-to-be so how can he be your bro?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

Ahaha...you see...theres a very.....I said theres a very reasonable....explanation...yah see....*runs*


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> yay!!! I'm the older sister!!! Hey Arti! Now you  have to listen to me
> 
> Hobbes and Alison - congrats  You have a wonderful son
> 
> But something strange here happens... MDowdey is my husband-to-be so how can he be your bro?




our babies would be beautiful beyond comparison!!!!  :hug:  :blulsh2:  :heart: 


md


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

Drat...means I fancy my older sister! LMAO


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Drat...means I fancy my older sister! LMAO




lay off bro, ive got first dibs on the beautiful europeans. :twisted: 


md

ps. arty, you might want to rethink the whole family thing, seeing as how there might be some inbreeding going on...
 :shock:


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeh...how bout....Mentos is now a family friend!  ANd p.s. MD, Lay off, Im a mean fighter when it comes to girls!


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Yeh...how bout....Mentos is now a family friend!  ANd p.s. MD, Lay off, Im a mean fighter when it comes to girls!




hahaha, well met my young one...well met. lets let the girls decide, who knows, they might pick ferny.  


md


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

Aaaaw!  Thanks Arty!  You've definately earned the little brother title.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 13, 2004)

Arti shut up  you are my little brother while MD is my husband :D... and the babies?? like Arti? niah niah niah hahaha


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Arti shut up  you are my little brother while MD is my husband :D... and the babies?? like Arti? niah niah niah hahaha



well im not really sure how the babies will turn out, but it will be fun finding out. :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: 

(walks out of thread quietly)


md


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 13, 2004)

hahaha you... you... you... oh Matt!!!  
So when you are planning to move to Poland? you promised to be under my x-mass tree  completely naked


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Arti shut up  you are my little brother while MD is my husband :D... and the babies?? like Arti? niah niah niah hahaha




Noooooooo! My heart is crushed...well playd MD...well playd...


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 13, 2004)

oh... sorry I forgot about the fly around your neck...


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh... sorry I forgot about the fly around your neck...




0_o?


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh... sorry I forgot about the fly around your neck...




haha...if i could be anywhere for christmas...poland would be it. something new, a change of scenery. and ill bring the little red bow for my neck. as long as u promise to feed me.   


md


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 13, 2004)

wrrrrrrr  yay  I'm looking forward!!! 

Arti.. coz you're my little brother I know you have yet to know some things about...


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mentos_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MD you are the man.

As for you dear Mentos, I will miss my endover to win your heart.
Youve have touched me and it has burnt, I have learnt the pain of love.
Im Afraid I will not be able to look upon you again, for such beauty will surely cause me more pain than I am now suffering.
I will enslave myself to the dark, where I shall live my life in solitude, and where I know, even if you were around, I would not see you, therefore, may feel no pain.
Till next time my dear Mentos.

(I aint finished yet MD)


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 13, 2004)

oh gosh...  you guys amaze me  now your turn MD


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

Oooh, I'd say that's a point or two for Arty...whatch out Mathew...looks like our little brother knows more than you think.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 13, 2004)

exactly Core  Matt... I'm waiting!!!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oooh, I'd say that's a point or two for Arty...whatch out Mathew...looks like our little brother knows more than you think.



Oh Core, even in the short time I have lived, I have learnt alot about love.
Maybe it was from others, or maybe it was from my heart beating so fast as to flood the love into my body, and making me realise that love is as sweet as chocolate, and as deadly as a blade.

Someday, I shall be able to weild love, but till then, I am swept by its currents!


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And  you say you're shy with the girls...you have no reason to be!


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> exactly Core  Matt... I'm waiting!!!




in the short time that i have been on this earth, ive learned only a handful of useful things. never short change yourself when buying shoes, always respect your mother. and hold your loved ones close. everyday you wake up you have to tell the other person you love them with all your heart, because the second you slack off, they will be gone. and they will be gone forever. arty, you are awesome, and learning so much about everything that i cant even keep up. 

Mentos, if i was in poland i would treat you like a queen. I would feed you strawberries by the soft glow of the fireplace. i would massage your body with lavender and my soft hands. then...well...lets just say that youll be screaming for hours    :twisted:     :shock:    :twisted: 




md


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

With me it would be different....


With me, you would have no need for sleep, nor much of anything else.
Time would seem to stand still, and we would not need to create the perfect moment, we would live in it.
You would feel happy and content, and nothing would be out of reach, although still fun.
You would be more than a queen, you would be yourself.
To me, your are the blood in my veins, the sowl in my heart.
You would keep me breathing, keep me living...And In return, I would give you life, I would make life worth living, there would never be a boring moment...if it was me and you....


----------



## ferny (Dec 13, 2004)

But you never learned how to use the shift key did you md?  :mrgreen:



			
				mentos_007 said:
			
		

> while MD is my husband :D


Where does that leave me and my ribbon coated waist?

*throws ribbon to the ground in a fit of rage*

Unless I'm the bit on the side.

*scurries around the floor trying to find the ribbon*


----------



## Scurra (Dec 13, 2004)

Holy crap Arty those are some smooth lines.....

*grabs a pencil and starts making notes*


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> With me it would be different....
> 
> 
> With me, you would have no need for sleep, nor much of anything else.
> ...




wow...arty have you two met and just not told anyone?

mentos, i would go with arty if i were you, he sounds like he is in love with you without even meeting you!!! crazy internet!!  

md


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

LMAO MD, and thanks Scurra, Im good at this kinda stuff when I have a great muse....


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> With me, you would have no need for sleep, blah blah blah



OMG, how did I click on this thread?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





j/k!


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 13, 2004)

I guess I need to pull the daddy role and tell you all, "If ya'll don't simmer down, I'll turn this car right around, so help me!!!!"


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

Omg guys :shock:

Such a beautiful words!  :heart:


----------



## mygrain (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey I want to be the drunk, mental institute escapee uncle that nobody invites to the family picnics....PLEEEEAASSSEEEE! 

or the family pet dog!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 13, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Hey I want to be the drunk, mental institute escapee uncle that nobody invites to the family picnics....PLEEEEAASSSEEEE!



As long as you come from my side of the family.


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey!  Leave Arty alone!  I HIGHLY doubt you were that smooth at his age!  Hell...are you even that smooth now?


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> LMAO MD, and thanks Scurra, Im good at this kinda stuff when I have a great muse....




just remember something arty, its not how you caught the fish, its how you eat it.  


md


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :shock:  Somehow I don't think he's gonna get that analogy, Matt!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Bokeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And thus the student becomes the master, Corry, that was nicely said


----------



## mygrain (Dec 13, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who else's family would i be from?  Us southern boys gotta stick together. YEEEHAW!!!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lets remember something though before we cancel out tracy...he is married and we arent. he had to be somewhat smooth!!!


md

p.s. if arty didnt get the analogy, then i guess i do have a leg up on the competition.


----------



## Scurra (Dec 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :LOL:  :lmao:  :LOL:  :lmao:  :LOL:


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Bokeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Arrgghh...explain the fly one though that I didnt get...I got yours though MD


----------



## Scurra (Dec 13, 2004)

OK OK my turn:

Mentos,
The flame of passion that I shield so well within my heart I would gladly share with you, to see your beautiful face and touch your skin, to look into your eyes and share my deepest thoughts and slumber in this dream by your side forever.


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

Damn, how do I get everyone to say nice things to me like that?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

Corry, your next


----------



## Scurra (Dec 13, 2004)

It seems we have a forum of budding thesps.


----------



## santino (Dec 13, 2004)

yay!!!! I'm the older brother  :cheer: 
my sister is mentos, my younger brother is arty, my drunken uncle from the south is mygrain (and off course my parents are hobbes and alison )
...and off course MD and the rest of the gang 

looks like a photo-addicted family, doesn't it?
a great bunch of peeps yo  

and best yet, we're a really international family, spread all over the world


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> lets remember something though before we cancel out tracy...he is married and we arent. he had to be somewhat smooth!!!
> md



Tis true, tis true...

Ok let me whip something up for Mentos. She seems like a sweet girl so I'll do my best... * ponders great thoughts * 

How do I love thee? Let me count the ways.
I love thee to the depth and breadth and height
My soul can reach, when feeling out of sight
For the ends of Being and ideal Grace.
I love thee to the level of everyday's
Most quiet need, by sun and candle-light.
I love thee freely, as men strive for Right;
I love thee purely, as they turn from Praise.
I love thee with a passion put to use
In my old griefs, and with my childhood's faith.
I love thee with a love I seemed to lose
With my lost saints, --- I love thee with the breath,
Smiles, tears, of all my life! --- and, if God choose,
I shall but love thee better after death.

How was that guys?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 13, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good...but I swear ive read it somewhere....maybe its just the first line yah know? but Im sure I recognize it...


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

I don't know...I think arty's sounds like it's more from the heart.  Course everything he says is from the heart...you girlies better watch out, cuz he's gonna be breakin some hearts pretty damn soon.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I don't know...I think arty's sounds like it's more from the heart.  Course everything he says is from the heart...you girlies better watch out, cuz he's gonna be breakin some hearts pretty damn soon.



I can assure you, that was cut-n-pasted from the heart 

* Bows out of thread in defeat *


----------



## Scurra (Dec 13, 2004)

Spot on arty thats a cut n' paste job if ever I saw one


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 13, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> I can assure you, that was cut-n-pasted from the heart
> 
> * Bows out of thread in defeat *



Yeah  but the intention was great.  Not all romantic men can write. But it's the thought that counts.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

in all seriousness though...

some of you may or may not know that i was once married. i can tell you only fragments, because the mind will destroy anything that is tragic after a certain amount of time...I cant even remember a face. I poured everything i had into it and i got alot in return. then one day i lost my love. you wanna talk about desperation? well theres your example. it was all black and white, laid before me like a path of daggers. i fed on misery and i slept at night despairing the nightmares that would surely come. arty and scurra and tracy have the right idea...the more personal and sensual you are with your loved one, the better off you will be. EVERYDAY you have to tell them something that makes their day, regardless if your day is not made. There is a famous saying "its better to have loved and lost, then to have never loved at all". most of thats true, but it doesnt have to be that way. i hope when arty finds a woman that he really does treat her that way, and i hope someone writes for corry in a way that sings to her heart. and as for mentos, well...she knows what i feel for her...  


[/rant]


md


----------



## Scurra (Dec 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> "its better to have loved and lost, then to have never loved at all"



That is a great quote, so loaded with meaning... for me right up there with the famous one relating to the 2nd world war from Winston Churchill:

"Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few."

It's just one of those things that has the ability to set off all kinds of emotions within me.


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

MD :hug:


Hmm, I guess Im lucky... I feel like I've found my true love already at this age.


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> in all seriousness though...
> 
> some of you may or may not know that i was once married. i can tell you only fragments, because the mind will destroy anything that is tragic after a certain amount of time...I cant even remember a face. I poured everything i had into it and i got alot in return. then one day i lost my love. you wanna talk about desperation? well theres your example. it was all black and white, laid before me like a path of daggers. i fed on misery and i slept at night despairing the nightmares that would surely come. arty and scurra and tracy have the right idea...the more personal and sensual you are with your loved one, the better off you will be. EVERYDAY you have to tell them something that makes their day, regardless if your day is not made. There is a famous saying "its better to have loved and lost, then to have never loved at all". most of thats true, but it doesnt have to be that way. i hope when arty finds a woman that he really does treat her that way, and i hope someone writes for corry in a way that sings to her heart. and as for mentos, well...she knows what i feel for her...
> 
> ...


  I'm glad you think like that, Matt.  I've heard you say before that you believe people should tell their loved ones something to make their day, everyday...I wish more people had that frame of mind.  



> and i hope someone writes for corry in a way that sings to her heart



 :hug:  :blulsh2: Thanks...if the person I'm with now can just learn to SAY what I know he feels in his heart...I couldn't ask for more!  I guess some people just don't know how to say what they feel.


----------



## santino (Dec 13, 2004)

true true


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 13, 2004)

Word, Matt. 

I guess that is something that's messed up in the family tree.  Matt has to be the other uncle cause he sure feels like a brother to me.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> in all seriousness though...
> 
> some of you may or may not know that i was once married. i can tell you only fragments, because the mind will destroy anything that is tragic after a certain amount of time...I cant even remember a face. I poured everything i had into it and i got alot in return. then one day i lost my love. you wanna talk about desperation? well theres your example. it was all black and white, laid before me like a path of daggers. i fed on misery and i slept at night despairing the nightmares that would surely come. arty and scurra and tracy have the right idea...the more personal and sensual you are with your loved one, the better off you will be. EVERYDAY you have to tell them something that makes their day, regardless if your day is not made. There is a famous saying "its better to have loved and lost, then to have never loved at all". most of thats true, but it doesnt have to be that way. i hope when arty finds a woman that he really does treat her that way, and i hope someone writes for corry in a way that sings to her heart. and as for mentos, well...she knows what i feel for her...
> 
> ...



Well said Matt!!!  Hopefully someday I will find someone half as good as you


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha, thanks!! its not that long of a drive you know...jk


md


----------



## Alison (Dec 13, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Word, Matt.
> 
> I guess that is something that's messed up in the family tree.  Matt has to be the other uncle cause he sure feels like a brother to me.



I agree, Matt should be Hobbes brother, hence my brother in law.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



word to all that!!!


md


----------



## Artemis (Dec 14, 2004)

Good on yah Matt....I dunno...maybe this is innapropriate to say, but in my opinion, it is her loss.
You will make a great lady (like mentos) happy one day, and you deserve to...by the way...Im not saying I fancy you LOL Just thought id make sure.

Sorry it to had to happen, but who knows? it could have been for the best?


----------



## santino (Dec 14, 2004)

what about Cruzin? 
is he the un-drunk uncle from Canada? or just a good friend of the family??? 
IMO he should be uncle Cruz


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> in all seriousness though...
> 
> some of you may or may not know that i was once married. i can tell you only fragments, because the mind will destroy anything that is tragic after a certain amount of time...I cant even remember a face. I poured everything i had into it and i got alot in return. then one day i lost my love. you wanna talk about desperation? well theres your example. it was all black and white, laid before me like a path of daggers. i fed on misery and i slept at night despairing the nightmares that would surely come. arty and scurra and tracy have the right idea...the more personal and sensual you are with your loved one, the better off you will be. EVERYDAY you have to tell them something that makes their day, regardless if your day is not made. There is a famous saying "its better to have loved and lost, then to have never loved at all". most of thats true, but it doesnt have to be that way. i hope when arty finds a woman that he really does treat her that way, and i hope someone writes for corry in a way that sings to her heart. and as for mentos, well...she knows what i feel for her...
> 
> ...



This is the first I've heard about this MD. Sorry for the misfortune. How old are you if you don't mind me askin? Just wondering for my young love then marriage theory.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

24 years old. going on 12.


everything is great right now in relation to what i was then. no need to worry about me, im like a bad case of herpes...i never really die, just kinda hide and wait for prom night...



md


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> 24 years old. going on 12.
> im like a bad case of herpes...i never really die, just kinda hide and wait for prom night...
> 
> md



ROFL


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> 24 years old. going on 12.
> 
> 
> everything is great right now in relation to what i was then. no need to worry about me, im like a bad case of herpes...i never really die, just kinda hide and wait for prom night...
> ...



ummm...what type of herpes are we talking about here? oral, genital, space?


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

d)all of the above!



md


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> d)all of the above!
> 
> 
> 
> md




    ewwww MD is a space herpe!!!! (Ice Pirates is such a great movie)


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 16, 2004)

Matt, Arti, Scurra, Bokeh... thank you all for all those romantic poems. You all are very kind and made my day. You see I never felt anything that I can call "the real love". Of course I had a few "dates" but all in all, it was just a kind of strange but short feeling. 

Arti:
I'm sure you will find a woman of your live, that will love you and you will be very happy with her. Here you sound very adult and I found your lines you wrote "for me" very mature, truly from the heart. I wish you luck  and lots of love 

Matt:


> she knows what i feel for her


 my x-mas card alredy flies to you


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 16, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Matt:
> 
> 
> > she knows what i feel for her
> ...




score:

MATT: 1

EVERYONE ELSE: 0

 :twisted:   

md


----------



## Artemis (Dec 16, 2004)

Damn you matt...DAAAMMNN YOOOUU!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 16, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mentos_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't build your part up, mate  :LOL:


----------



## Scurra (Dec 17, 2004)

Bwaha it was a good fight and MD emerged true victor


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 18, 2004)

hahah but after all, we are a big family all thogether  
Scurra are you my brother or who?


----------



## Scurra (Dec 18, 2004)

I think i'm just your cousin Mentos... but then I was never any good at understanding these family tree type things...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2004)

I lost track of it after the first post. Just look on me as yer wicked Uncle Ralph....


----------

